# cobia fishing from buckroe pier



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

I fish OBX for kings and cobia but would like to try cobia fishing in VA, since I live in Va, how do you fish for them off the pier there , do you king rig bottom, cast bucktails also what other type of big fish do you catch from the end? And how much to fish the end? Also I am not new to this type fishing I have been doing it for 20 + years but never in Va beach.

Jason:


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I can't really talk for Buckroe as I don't fish there much, but I can talk for cobia fishing in general from piers in the southern Bay.

We typically use a fish finder rig on the bottom, with a live fish, live eel, or some kind of cut bait on it. Some guys at Seagull use king rigs (pin rigs) with a live bluefish or spot on it, but honestly this is far less productive for cobia imo. I have only seen a few cobia caught on top like that. I think a few more are caught on top using bucktails versus king rigs, and the most fish caught overall is on the bottom. It is smart to keep a rod handy with a bucktail on it. You never know when you will hear a tourist yell "shark!"... which really means cobia.

Personally, I like to use eels when I can. Mostly I use 7/0-8/0 circle hooks, snelled to 100lb. mono. I only use about 3-6 inches of 100lb. leader before I crimp it to a 120 lb. barrel swivel. Beyond that it's just like any other fishfinder rig. If this is your first time using a fishfinder type rig, there are lots of topics about it here. Everyone has their own preference as the the leader length, hook size, etc.

Big red and black drum are caught from the piers up here as well, when they're running in the spring and fall. Hope that helps.


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

if you go to buckroe the locals will help you, also every fish i have cought or seen cought was on cut thredfin or bucktails


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

So all I need is my heaver, bait rod and bucktail rod? what size weight 6 or eight and what is the best time of year. Thanks to all of you for the help!!

Jason


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Right now is probably*

starting the best time. With my choice of rod/reel combo, I would use 5 oz and if ineed more holding power, put a plastic sputnick cheater on. I don't ish bucktails because it's too much like work


----------

